# My musical referenced short story is published online.



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Of course this means I am no longer anonymous. So, bring on the death threats.

My story is the last one in the fiction section. October Hill is the name of the magazine.

It is the only story like this I have authored. Most of what I write is more traditional in form.

I'm not sure what to think of the postscript numbers for the footnotes but the editor wanted them so I added it. The footnotes are necessary as only the musically knowledgeable would understand. There are other music inferences, let's see what you come up with.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1aeM9Y4WQ5bwGbmBTycysb0-FaXyjWvH_/view


----------

